# Do You Force Yourself To Eat?



## solidcecil

*Do you...*​
force yourself to eat it all 15351.17%eat as much as you can and leave the rest 6923.08%eat as much as you can then have the rest when you feel more hungry between meals7725.75%


----------



## solidcecil

When you have your meal and your either not hungry or cant finnish it all do you:

force yourself to eat it all,

eat as much as you can and leave the rest,

eat as much as you can then have the rest when you feel more hungry between meals.


----------



## sizar

i usualy finish my food but if i can't ill leave it for between meals n eat it then


----------



## Iron19

I always try to force it down no matter how long it may take, got to get my meals in.

Normally im hungry every two hours anyway so its never really an effort but at the momment im struggling. Could be the orals suppressing my appettite but I have also had a stomach bug recently.


----------



## xzx

Never had that problem as an "eater". I'm a greedy cvnt and can very easily consume 6K+ calories every day (if I didnt give a fvck and didnt mind being turning into a fat b4stard) This situation makes very hard work for cutting.


----------



## JB74

i just eat everything at all times my missus actually said last nite that she aint met anyone with such a enormous appetite maybe thats why i am a fat cnut lol


----------



## BigDom86

i shovel it in. if i cant eat i shovel, chew and down with lemonade, works fine. i can down 4 cans of tuna in one go with lemonade lol


----------



## mrbez

Watched a program the other week as well which stated that the longer you take to eat the less hungry you become. So if you get it down fast you should be okay. This guy made some fatties eat their normal dinner with a tooth pick. They got through about 1/3rd of it in 20 minutes and were stuffed.


----------



## mrbez

Food is not for pleasure, it's for purpose!

Until cheat day of course!!


----------



## rodrigo

i need to calm down cos i clear the plate no matter what is put down FFS, my mum thought she was feedin a fcukin racehorse and i still am on that scale if its put down its gone


----------



## toad1

mrbez said:


> Watched a program the other week as well which stated that the longer you take to eat the less hungry you become. So if you get it down fast you should be okay. This guy made some fatties eat their normal dinner with a tooth pick. They got through about 1/3rd of it in 20 minutes and were stuffed.


duno if i watched the same program but i saw on t.v that it takes the body 20mins to register food and to feel full.

i wish i had problems eating food but i'm trying to lose wieght and not gain i'm fat enough.


----------



## Big Dawg

I put force myself because if it has to get eaten it'll get eaten; however I'm usually hungry enough and there's very little forcing involved.


----------



## Guest

i used to force myself but my goals have changed now so ill eat when im hungry and if im not, i wont


----------



## Dezw

Yes I have to eat every day when I am not hungry, very annoying sometimes.

Worst is at find, want to go to sleep but have to go and make food as I know I should be eating.


----------



## dtlv

I seem to follow a pattern of ravenous appetite for three-four days than no appetite at all for a day or two. I've given up trying to force through the low appetite days and now let my body dictate, and in all honesty my muscular gains haven't suffered at all but my normal bodyfat level is slightly leaner (average between 12.5 and 10%).

The difference between appetite days and no appetite days is significant - around 1000kcal (from 3000+ to 2000) which is dropped from energy foods like carbs, saturated and monounsaturated fats. Protein and low calorie but high nutrient fruit & veg I keep pretty stable.


----------



## Leiela

I have to force myself if i didn't there is no way i'd get enough food in for gains.


----------



## Andrikos

Why should Ι?


----------



## round 2

when i was 15 i was 220lb and still had abs. I used to eat 5500 cals of good food no supps(they was too expensive then) and god i found it hard work eating that much food and that was just to maintain!.I used to eat exacly what dorian yates listed in his book blood and guts! so not to get it wrong.


----------



## HJL

round 2 said:


> when i was 15 i was 220lb and still had abs.


do you use this line at the begging of everything you say? :lol:

I have to force some stuff down like porridge and sometimes brown rice as there not the most pleasant foods. As for quantities, i eat as much as i can, and then eat a bit more unless i feel sick. Normaly all my meals are the same size so you get used to eating them. My tummys got way biiger now though and im always down for "seconds" when i go back to my rents house!

:beer:


----------



## WWR

Currently deciding if I should be forcing my food down me. Too worried I might get fat if I force feed myself :S


----------



## Leiela

WWR said:


> Currently deciding if I should be forcing my food down me. Too worried I might get fat if I force feed myself :S


I have never had a big appetite if i don't force myself to eat i lose weight.


----------



## Will101

I think "forcing" yourself to eat (ie to the point of gagging or throwing up) is not healthy and would be bordering on being classed as an eating disorder.

If you just have a big appetite and like to eat a lot then rock on!


----------



## WWR

Leiela said:


> I have never had a big appetite if i don't force myself to eat i lose weight.


Probably why Im not growing... better start necking it from now on... :laugh:


----------



## Leiela

Will101 said:


> I think "forcing" yourself to eat (ie to the point of gagging or throwing up) is not healthy and would be bordering on being classed as an eating disorder.
> 
> If you just have a big appetite and like to eat a lot then rock on!


yaya yes that is spot on! i don't force myself to the point of gagging, im just not a big eater so i have to make sure i eat all my set dinners like a good girl cause otherwise i forget :whistling:

But when i do just get too full .. ie to the point i do feel i just couldn't eat anymore then i have to leave it because vomiting is also counter productive. :tongue:

I do find i have hungry and not so hungry days so i guess it all balances out.


----------



## hilly

i was when bulking before xmas and i imagine i will do again next off season altho i think im a little bit more clued up on making myself hungry now than i was then i will have to play it by ear.


----------



## bizzlewood

at first i was forcing myself now my stomach will start growling if i dont eat it


----------



## Críostóir

if I never forced myself to eat I wouldn't be bulking!


----------



## Virgo83

Callofthewild said:


> if I never forced myself to eat I wouldn't be bulking!


 By the looks of you its working


----------



## big_jim_87

on a bulk i force my self! 6k dont fit in with out tho gag or retch at the dinner table!


----------



## Heineken

xzx said:


> Never had that problem as an "eater". I'm a greedy cvnt and can very easily consume 6K+ calories every day (if I didnt give a fvck and didnt mind being turning into a fat b4stard) This situation makes very hard work for cutting.


x2


----------



## DNC

Breakfast is the only meal i struggle with sometimes,got a physical job so i'm hungry all the time.


----------



## PaulB

mrbez said:


> *Food is not for pleasure, it's for purpose!*
> 
> Until cheat day of course!!


x2

Although I think you must like what you are eating. Some people try and force themselves to eat sh1t they dont even like. I think this can put people off sticking to a diet. Enjoy your food. Supplements are a different matter, most taste like dog crap but help in the endeavour.


----------



## RyanClarke

I just eat what i can, when i want to.

If protein is under about 200grams for the day, i'll have shakes.

IMO the body tells you when it requires nutrients, by you being hungry. If your not hungry it doesn't rquire them just IMO


----------



## Raptor

If i can't finish it i will eat it later... i don't believe you need x1000 cals to grow

I can just grow from eating a clean diet with proper foods, never was one for being bloated all day


----------



## Syko

I dont have this problem :thumbup1:

In fact, i have to stop myself from eating :laugh:


----------



## 54und3r5

When i'm trying to gain weight, I often force myself to eat but this is only because im a student and eat bland foods. Many of times I've sat down at the dinner table and its taken me almost 20-30 minutes to eat a tin of tuna and pasta..

Best thing to do on days like these is either to have a protein shake with oats or blend the tuna up and neck it ;0)

I only force myself to eat to meet the calories that my body requires for the day, I wouldn't try to eat 500 calories on top of the 500 calorie surplus im already in... This seems pointless to me, sure way to add fat quickly! The exception is however cheat meals, apple pie and icream mmmmm


----------



## Never Injured

GymMad said:


> I dont have this problem :thumbup1:
> 
> In fact, i have to stop myself from eating :laugh:


Same here. I literally clock watch until I can eat again. God help me when I start cutting again.


----------



## Heineken

I have to force myself to stop eating :lol:


----------



## WWR

I dont find any of my meals hard to eat. Sounds like most of you guys have split your diets into 2 meals or something.


----------



## WWR

Wow I've already commented on this... how times have changed....


----------



## rfc

I have no problem eating food really - i put that i force it down but that's a very rare situation - normally i can't wait for the next meal! Especially at the moment as I am cutting, my meals aren't quite filling me up so i'm hungry again within 2 hours.


----------



## scottish676

Differs for me. Somedays I can eat all my meals easily other days struggle with even shakes. Usually dependant on how I have slept the night before tbh


----------



## pea head

Have no choice...bloody tapeworms.


----------



## mallett

No cheat days, no slacking, eat big grow big!


----------



## Guest

I never skip breakfast just because i always was brought up with eating it... but other meals and times are problem sometimes. If i miss sometimes i just try and replace it with a protein shake blended with an apple and banana.


----------



## doylejlw

normally i cant stop eating, but at moment on anavar course and lost my appetite :cursing:


----------



## redneil75

not any more no. size isnt as important to me these days.


----------



## -T/

yeah its weird some days i can just eat and eat but others i will just sit there forcing myself to eat it, i never like to leave food i gave myself that much for a reason so i will eat it all :tongue:


----------



## eurgar

Think my biggest downfall is not eating enough so I do end up forcing some of my meals down.


----------



## Nelson

I really struggle skoffing it all down, my special patented tuna smoothies help.. :beer:


----------



## johnlondon

if it is on my plate it is going down


----------



## Nathrakh

never been an issue - have never had a problem eating - in fact often feel hungry.


----------



## Tommy10

I used to force the meals down but it started putting ne off food so now I eat smaller portions but more of them, and if I can't eat I have a MRP shake or mass shake..


----------



## boro_stu

Equipoise got me eating like a pig .. just had 6 poached eggs and my morning shake and i`m already looking forward to lunch


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I'm finding my appetite has shot through the roof recently -.-


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nah I eat when hungry TBH


----------



## Magic Torch

Yeah I have to force it down when bulking. I actually might do 15-20minutes morning cardio as on diet or PWO I can eat EVERYTHING....

that said my diet is 5500 cals of mostly clean food so its a lot.


----------



## CJ

I have to force the food down sometimes, especially now I've started a cycle.

The 9 - 10 oclock meal is always the difficult one for me. after a mahooosive breaky I'm never really ready for food by 10 but I always force a meal down


----------



## jstarcarr

force it down especially if Iam at an all you can eat , I wana try put em out of business lol


----------



## Replicator

i couldnt vote because there is no box to tick for ....

I have no problem eating


----------



## round 2

I once used to maintain on 5000 cal now im smaller and older its about 2800 cal to maintain so i have the opposite prob.

.i.e force myself not to eat too much just clean:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower

I'll eat what I can.

If I'm about to puke,what the feck is the point of more food?

OK I do have stomach issues,but feck force feeding beyond a certain point.

I'll pop a shake in if solids are a struggle TBH


----------



## lobo

Gotta force it down even if i gotta wait 5 -10 mins to do so or swllow with drink! have been known to even liquidise the remainder of meal and drink the fuker!! Gotta keep those gains!!


----------



## damon86

The only meal I ever have to force is breakfast. It just seems to taker longer to eat and harder to get down when eating a large bowl of oats followed by several whole eggs.


----------



## The Producer

Im generally hungry throughout the day, even after eating a meal im still hungry, but theres the odd occassion when i get bloated and really don't want to eat, i just force it done, it may take a lil longer but its worth it. I see it as doing those last 2 hard reps that you really dont want to do at the time but know in the long run its worth it.


----------



## hsmann87

it varies. some days im starving and can happily chow down 8000cals minimum

some days im not hungry at all, and 2500cals are effort!

but IMO, if you wanna grow you gotta eat. within reason though. obviously not maccy Ds 8 times a day lol


----------



## Ser

I go through phases of being able to fit all my meals in, then others of just having no appetite at all....when i got no appetite i rely on shakes to make up for any meals i just can't bear to force down.


----------



## neil-gsi

I am generally not too bad at eating, although i sometimes struggle, but when on ghrp6 3 times a day i have to physically restrain myself, because it is hard to stop sometimes, i feel like that guy from man vs food


----------



## Lois_Lane

If i am not hungry i have a shake.... 2 scoops whey, 2 ounces nuts.....easy


----------



## TaintedSoul

If GHRP6 cant make me eat then I have to resort to liquidised eggs, oats and protein powder. Otherwise generally GHRP6 can take me from not wanting to eat to having a good meal.


----------



## Andy Dee

I dont anymore, If I cant eat all my meal then my body doesnt need to, one of the reasons I have whey shakes and 1kg bags of grounded almonds on the shelf.


----------



## Kezz

i am never not hungry!!! i'm starving writing this and only ate an hour ago... roll on half 9 for food lol


----------



## danny1871436114701

damon86 said:


> The only meal I ever have to force is breakfast. It just seems to taker longer to eat and harder to get down when eating a large bowl of oats followed by several whole eggs.


used to be my best meal 6 eggs, 100g oats 30 g almonds

now I struggle to have a shake so end up not eating so clean during day get sugar cravings bad, still eat every 2 hours

I am gonna try vit b12 see if that helps if not ghrp as need my breakfast back LOL


----------



## lordgeorge

I find it near impossible to eat for about an hour after I wake up, but in the evening I'll get through 2 chickens and still have room for more


----------



## evad

im forcing myself to eat a prawn stir fry, veg and rice combo


----------



## wulfson

glad to see others have the same problem, thought it was only me that struggled to get the grub down


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff

If you can't eat it, drink it.


----------



## Musashi

I do find some days I have to put more effort into making sure I eat enough than on others.


----------



## EssexMalRider

I struggle to get the meals in on the weekend, but thats more to do with the fact that I'm usually on the go and the daily routine is lost. Eating slips my mind or is inconvenient.

During the week at work i'm hungry all the time. I'm sure I eat far too many nuts and raisens between meals, but I just cant help myself!


----------



## musclemorpheus

I am the same Pelayo, if I force myself to eat too much it puts me off eating all together, I eat as much as I can then, I haven't learnt to love food whereas before I would force food down until I actually vomited back on the plate...Not Good...

I now eat until I am full...I try to eat every 3 hrs at least...I did have a 20oz Rump on Sunday while I was out..


----------



## crf121359

mrbez said:


> Food is not for pleasure, it's for purpose!


huh??!?!? :confused1:

food is not for pleasure?!?!?

Mate I love food. I rather dont have sex for a year but eat the best food. it makes me cu$m:lol:


----------



## Kennyken

why is this thread come back??


----------



## Ricky12345

Kennyken said:


> why is this thread come back??


People voting Is my guess


----------



## simonthepieman

I force others to eat. If they aren't quick, i move on to other peoples plates when mine are finished


----------



## BlurredLines

Yeah I force myself to eat sometimes.


----------



## SickCurrent

solidcecil said:


> When you have your meal and your either not hungry or cant finnish it all do you:
> 
> force yourself to eat it all,


Bro when I stARTED BBING 15 years ago I had to force myself to eat bigtime! washing down food with water just to get cals in. I always aimed for ast least 30g protein each meal with varying carbs and fats and a meal every 2 hours.

After a number of years of this and consistantcy in training and sleep you gain muscle guaranteed even if an ecto.

After so many years of this I now crave a meal every 2-3 hrs due to 15 years of increased muscle mass and raised metabolism.

Its science..simplez


----------



## ohh_danielson

I force my self.

Half the time I dont even feel hungry, but I make sure I keep to the plan and get my macros etc.

Hence why I am quite excited to 'cut' and be on a calore defict lol!!


----------



## Kennyken

This what takes the fun out of bodybuilding Imo


----------



## L11

First world problems ay.

The only time I've ever had to force myself to eat is at the end of parklife festival when I drank a bottle of vodka and had about a gram of mdma, got back to the hotel and was scared I was going to die so I forced myself to eat: A ginsters breakfast buffet bar, a chicken and bacon sandwich, 2 toffee covered flapjacks, about 4 packs of belvita breakfast bars, and a pack of prawn cocktail crisps.


----------



## romper stomper

bodybuilding is generally force feeding - food becomes a chore


----------



## Skye666

Bain of my life right now ...


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> This what takes the fun out of bodybuilding Imo


What does mate ?

Do you mean force feeding ?

I have a crap appetite, l mean really bad, plus l have some kind of IBC so l cant and wont force feed myself.


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> What does mate ?
> 
> Do you mean force feeding ?
> 
> I have a crap appetite, l mean really bad, plus l have some kind of IBC so l cant and wont force feed myself.


Yeah force feeding mate. No way I could force feed myself. Imo you need to listen to your body.

I have a crap appetite too. Especially with "clean" food.

Surely if your body needs more nutrients to repair itself it will let you know. By ie feeling hungry. Assisted or not


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> Yeah force feeding mate. No way I could force feed myself. Imo you need to listen to your body.
> 
> I have a crap appetite too. Especially with "clean" food.
> 
> Surely if your body needs more nutrients to repair itself it will let you know. By ie feeling hungry. Assisted or not


For me this is where the smaller meals more often is a god send.


----------



## MrM

My main problem is that I like to have a massive breakfast - usually a large bowl if porridge and a shake with oats and evoo. Great for calories but leaves me stuffed untill after 1.

On days when I can be bothered to get up early and have a plate of sausage, bacon, beans, eggs mushrooms etc I find I can get another meal in by 11am.

Might start leaving carbs untill later in the day.


----------



## Milky

MrM said:


> My main problem is that I like to have a massive breakfast - usually a large bowl if porridge and a shake with oats and evoo. Great for calories but leaves me stuffed untill after 1.
> 
> On days when I can be bothered to get up early and have a plate of sausage, bacon, beans, eggs mushrooms etc I find I can get another meal in by 11am.
> 
> Might start leaving carbs untill later in the day.


Why not just reduce the amount of oats mate ?


----------



## MrM

Milky said:


> Why not just reduce the amount of oats mate ?


Might do that for a while and throw in some eggs at breakfast, four eggs scrambled on toast then oats with a shake later on.


----------



## Boshlop

Kennyken said:


> Yeah force feeding mate. No way I could force feed myself. Imo you need to listen to your body.
> 
> I have a crap appetite too. Especially with "clean" food.
> 
> Surely if your body needs more nutrients to repair itself it will let you know. By ie feeling hungry. Assisted or not


surely though in BB we are trying to force out body to adapt to a new situation and put the weight on, so forced diet and forced training is all part of the mix?

well part of if if you have a small stomach.

never had to force feed myself, i have missed out mebise 1/5 of a meal a time or two when i wasnt feeling too well and been sick would have ment losing all of it, not just some of it


----------



## RowRow

I physically cannot eat large portions of clean whole foods often.

So when I really need to push food I increase portion numbers not sizes.

For example I'm currently eating meals at 6:30am, 8:30am, 12pm 4:30pm and 6:30pm with 3 shakes around my workout.

When I push for size again in 4 weeks I will add in meals at half 10, half 3 and 11pm and add pineapple juice to each meal.

So it's force feeding throughout the day but not at each meal


----------



## NorthernSoul

if you dont your doing it wrong!


----------



## Robbie789

On cycle I had to, but now I'm off it's easy to eat my kcals


----------



## Robbiedbee

Don't think any of the options apply to me. I don't really have to force myself to eat, never have. Then I never leave food, but that's just something from my upbringing really.

One thing I did do though to kick start my stomach and digestion was a walk first thing on a morning. I felt like my stomach got through the food I gave it quicker, and made eating massive amounts somewhat easier.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Every mouthful of food gets force washed down with a gulp of water except cheat meals.


----------



## Smitch

I wouldn't say I force myself to eat, but sometimes I don't want to eat but I do anyway.


----------



## awarwick72

Sometimes it's a struggle to get my third or fourth meal of the day in (especially on rest days) but I try to envision the bigger picture and keep on shoveling!

I've found that sometimes blending up a quick shake of whey, oats and extra virgin olive oil or peanut butter is a good way to get food in when I don't feel like eating.

I once used a supplement called "Ravenous" by Anabolic Designs to help increase my appetite when I was struggling. It worked very well in aiding my digestion to help increase feelings of hunger.


----------



## thinkinht

I wish I had these issues


----------



## PurpleOnes

For me it's never forcing I just eat


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I never force myself to eat - I get gastric reflux, and overfilling my stomach is just asking for trouble.

Seldom need to though - I've got a good appetite.


----------



## Tommy10

Just forced down 2 meals , was getting the boke as it's 4 and 5th chicken breasts of the day ,

Lots if squash does the trick


----------



## johnnymctrance

solidcecil said:


> When you have your meal and your either not hungry or cant finnish it all do you:
> 
> force yourself to eat it all,
> 
> eat as much as you can and leave the rest,
> 
> eat as much as you can then have the rest when you feel more hungry between meals.


Tren has given me an appetite like i never thought was possible.. i cant get enough food into me but feel its not doing my bf% too good!


----------



## TRP

Always make sure I eat it all - when counting calories it's important to know exactly what you're eating


----------



## gymlady

i always feel hungry after 2.5 hours 

As Arnold have said...... "life is continuously being hungry"


----------



## AlastairCapone

Can't say that it's ever a problem, never really struggle, even with big meals.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Years ago I used to force it down, now I do what I like!


----------



## cudsyaj

Strange but I struggle with 2 chicken breasts and a pile of broccoli but can easily handle a large stuffed crust pizza, garlic bread and chicken strippers and a half liter of Coke... with a Ben n Jerry chaser!!!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Love to eat cant get enough some days! Eat and eat some more then im hungry my wife has to put up with it, watching me stuff my fat face every 2-3 hours. Never struggle to finish a meal.. Only problem is when we go away or round to family for food unless its her familys as they like to feed me! My parents still think im a pig :clap:

Human gannet


----------



## musclemate

The fewer the carbs the easier it is to eat otherwise I have to force myself to chow down.


----------



## sigarner

mrbez said:


> Watched a program the other week as well which stated that the longer you take to eat the less hungry you become. So if you get it down fast you should be okay. This guy made some fatties eat their normal dinner with a tooth pick. They got through about 1/3rd of it in 20 minutes and were stuffed.


This is my problem, I'm such a fast eater I rarely get full whilst eating which makes cutting tricky.


----------



## Northern Lass

Unless I am ill , I have no problem with eating.. I always seem hungry


----------



## rsd147

Always finish my food. I am a human dustbin


----------



## RowRow

Merkleman said:


> Yeah, most of my meals are forced down. Most days I heave from trying to finish meals, nearly been sick many times. The rice is the worst.. usually just put a heaping spoonful of it in my mouth and I don't even chew it.. I just take a gulp of water and swallow, feels disgusting but it's gotta be done.


That's how I end up eating my rice! 9/10 times will make me gag and bork


----------



## gearchange

since I started on ghrp 6, I have no problems eating.


----------



## nWo

Bulking on T3 and banging in 4500-5000 kcals a day atm, hardly a problem. And to think, when I started out as a 10st skinny cúnt I found it pretty tough to knock back 3000 a day sometimes :laugh:


----------



## arrgh_cmon

I said:


> Bulking on T3 and banging in 4500-5000 kcals a day atm' date=' hardly a problem. And to think, when I started out as a 10st skinny cúnt I found it pretty tough to knock back 3000 a day sometimes :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> What's T3?


----------



## nWo

arrgh_cmon said:


> What's T3?


It's a thyroid drug. Most people use it during cutting phases, but there are increasing numbers of people using it during bulks as it aids protein synthesis and nutrient partitioning, and is proving to be a great drug for avoiding fat gain whilst bulking.


----------



## arrgh_cmon

These supplement **** never ends does it? No side effects too I hope


----------



## pooledaniel

I have to stop myself...

My appetite is pretty disgusting if I let myself eat until i'm really full.


----------



## mannersjay

Yup. Never ever have had a big appetite. I'm a disgrace at a buffet, 2 rounds and its a wrap. I'm cutting now and TDEE is 2700. Get to around 10pm and often I've only consumed about 1700 calories, so I take a couple tablespoons of peanut butter. Never done an actual bulk, which I will start end of the month, so it'll be a challenge.


----------



## lickatsplit

I don't understand this 'not hungry' concept you speak of?


----------



## Lee_Torre

lickatsplit said:


> I don't understand this 'not hungry' concept you speak of?


LOL, I often feel the same way. BUT when I'm on a major bulk sometimes the needed calories just aren't what I naturally want to eat. But to answer the poll, YES, sometimes I force myself to eat. I have my set amount of calories to grow and I make sure to get the in without fail.

Making gains is more important than comfort.


----------



## Pinky

Hell no i can eat no matter what. I used to work nights so can eat at any time of the day too lol

I can only eat small portions tho. I have a bad case of eyes greedier than guts lol


----------



## Kristina

I wish I had to force myself.... I look forward to every single one of my 6-8 meals hahaha.


----------



## Northern Lass

kristina said:


> I wish I had to force myself.... I look forward to every single one of my 6-8 meals hahaha.


Me too..I have always had a large appetite


----------



## arrgh_cmon

kristina said:


> I wish I had to force myself.... I look forward to every single one of my 6-8 meals hahaha.


6-8 small meals I imagine


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I've got a big appetite & a stupid-fast metabolism, so it's very rare that I don't finish what's on my plate.

I don't force myself though. I tend to think that if my digestive system is starting to put up a fight, then I don't really need any more food right now.


----------



## Dave_shorts

I use a bit of ghrp6 when I need to force myself. Say for example after a particularly gut wrenching leg session


----------



## Gaz111

I've never had this problem. I could eat 6-8k clean calories no problem.

Could eat 15-20k dirty calories. And probably still be hungry at bedtime


----------



## Benchbum

Gaz111 said:


> I've never had this problem. I could eat 6-8k clean calories no problem.
> 
> Could eat 15-20k dirty calories. And probably still be hungry at bedtime


This 100%!


----------



## Armz

I have a massive appetite and very rarely can't finish a meal, but if I couldn't finish it I'd save for later.

Waste not want not.


----------



## armor king

Cant be ****d with that ****. If im full im not forceing it down but fortunate for me i have an indestructable stomach that increases in 10x in size. When im at an all you can eat i have 4 plate fulls and then i look pregnant


----------



## WilsonR6

I know exactly how much food I need to get full

When I want to take it to the next level I just pin GHRP6


----------



## Stella

Yes!! Nearly every day!

It's not the greatest, but must be done! :-|


----------



## zyphy

I did for a short period after coming off my cut, but now my appetite is ****ing crazy. Have to stop myself from eating now lol


----------



## gilo

eat in between meals snackes etc


----------



## Major Eyeswater

When I'm bulking, I'll often eat a meal when I don't feel particularly hungry, but I don't think you're doing yourself any good at all if you need to actually force yourself to eat


----------



## Mingster

Never. In fact I have to consciously force myself not to eat. Having said that I never eat large portions. I enjoy my food and eat something different every meal.


----------



## 31205

If I force myself to eat, I get fat. Don't see the point in eating till I feel ill.


----------



## nWo

arrgh_cmon said:


> These supplement **** never ends does it? No side effects too I hope


Late reply, but I scrolled back to see if I had already replied to this thread, noticed I had, and also noticed you'd replied to me without quoting me :laugh:

T3 isn't a supplement mate, it's a medicinal drug. You'd generally not use it without steroids either, for bodybuilding purposes, unless you want some muscle loss.


----------



## BoxerJay

Merkleman said:


> Yeah, most of my meals are forced down. Most days I heave from trying to finish meals, nearly been sick many times. The rice is the worst.. usually just put a heaping spoonful of it in my mouth and I don't even chew it.. I just take a gulp of water and swallow, feels disgusting but it's gotta be done.


I do that with so many foods just to get it down me. Needs must!


----------



## Archaic

Bixx said:


> I get a bottle of water and wash the majority of it down. Basically I thinkits all gross. It's got nothing to do with hunger or being able to fit it in anymore. It's because unless its processed crap my body don't want it. But its tough!! Needs must. End of!! Good way to get my water intake up lol.


Your post is the first post on a new page and the only one that I've read so far, but in my head you are talking about sperm?


----------



## BetterThanYou

12:30 3100cal done! easy :thumb: but I'm not eating anything till at least 6pm lol


----------



## Mildo

rodrigo said:


> i need to calm down cos i clear the plate no matter what is put down FFS, my mum thought she was feedin a fcukin racehorse and i still am on that scale if its put down its gone


Can't beat an Ulster Fry though :lol:

Dam I'm home sick!


----------



## nWo

MissMartinez said:


> I wish I had to force food, I'm the opposite I have to force myself not to eat. Easy for me to eat 6k cals every day, even on a cut I can't eat less than 2000. Cutting I typically eat 2500 and move more rather than trying to eat even less.


I'm a lazy **** so I prefer to eat less and move less :lol: I'm eating under 2000 atm as I'm cutting aggressively, it's awful at first especially if you can normally pound down several thousand calories a day rather easily, but you adjust to it pretty quickly. Not saying I don't feel hungry, far from it, but it becomes a feeling you get used to.


----------



## GPRIM

I wish, if its there I will eat it. Cutting for me is seriously hard work and I think about food 24/7.


----------



## nWo

MissMartinez said:


> I've just started a cut and averaging 2500 cals a day and am having dreams about eating food. Actually am srs lol, can't remember the details of the last dream but woke up thinking I had eaten what I'd dreamed and panicked abit!!!


Hahaha, reminds me of this Dorian Yates interview, skip to 3:04 should sound very familiar :lol:


----------



## Big Man 123

MissMartinez said:


> I've just started a cut and averaging 2500 cals a day and am having dreams about eating food. Actually am srs lol, can't remember the details of the last dream but woke up thinking I had eaten what I'd dreamed and panicked abit!!!


LMFAO that happens to me too, it's horrible lol

Do you have a log?


----------



## bail

Never ever struggled to put weight on got to 110kg (not amazing condition though)

Easily around 4kcal

Too really get lean gotta go to 2500kcal doing v physical job

If being dormant I have to go to sub 100g carbs and near enough 0g fat

Atm dieting on around 3200 kcal and this is very start of diet


----------



## zyphy

> Hahaha, reminds me of this Dorian Yates interview, skip to 3:04 should sound very familiar :lol:


Came to my mind straight away as well :lol:


----------

